# My first module



## vwrabbit (Oct 14, 2014)

Working on my first module. It'll be a switching game along with being modular. Need to add more length on the left yet. 










Tim


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Well the cat seems to approve so you're doing something right.  :smilie_daumenpos:
Either that or it's saying "looks like a mouse to me".

Magic


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice.

I'm a big fan of modular :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The cat is VERY excited! You, too, I'd bet!


----------



## vwrabbit (Oct 14, 2014)

Catzilla, aka Gigi is always excited when I'm working on trains and even more excited when they start moving! 

Hoping to get the frame built this weekend.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Very interesting little switching set up.

Since the turnout at center appears to be a slip
is the small bypass intended to be used as a run-around?

Don


----------



## vwrabbit (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks. The bypass is indeed intended as a run-around. The train will be built up either where the Conrail cars are or where the tankers are. It should allow me to use part of the slip for parking more cars while building the train. I may need to add two more switches from the main (top left) to the bottom left. I'll have to run it a bit to see how well it plays

Tim



DonR said:


> Very interesting little switching set up.
> 
> Since the turnout at center appears to be a slip
> is the small bypass intended to be used as a run-around?
> ...


----------



## CrazySpence (Jan 15, 2015)

Very nice, I like switch puzzles.

I made myself one about a month ago to fit in a small 1x4 shelf that has some similarities

http://www.philtopia.com/?p=2029


----------



## vwrabbit (Oct 14, 2014)

I've updated the layout some. Still hoping to get the frame built soon...


----------



## vwrabbit (Oct 14, 2014)

Finalized the layout. The turnout on the right, closest to the viewer has been replaced with a #6.










Picked up some wood for the module frame. I'll put that together tonight or tomorrow.

Tim


----------



## vwrabbit (Oct 14, 2014)

Got the frame build and the module fitted to the frame. Need to create some rolling hills with some carved foam then cover with my homemade plaster cloth (used dryer sheets with joint compound).


----------

